# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات عن الدولة الموحدية بالله عليكم اخوكم فى اشد الحاجة لها

## صابر البلتاجى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .........بالله عليكم يا اخوانى اريد مخطوطات موحدية احتاجها فى رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى  خاصة فى النظام المالى فى دولة الموحدين او عن دولة الموحدين عموما  او حتى عن بلاد المغرب فى القرن السادس و السابع الهجرى بشكل عام  و لكم منى جزيل الشكر و اوعد من يستطيع ان يحقق لى هذا المطلب ان ادعو له فى صلاتى .............وجزاكم الله خيراالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابوالمبروك

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى الكريم نامل من الله ان يلبى طلبك هذا  وبنسبة الى دعوتك فى الصلاء لا تحرمنا منه جزاك الله كل خير

----------

